

Sleep loss 'worse for extroverts' - mayutana
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11654942

======
dcbell
"On a day-to-day basis, it is suggested this could mean that social contact
leads to 'over-stimulation,' explaining why introverts would withdraw or shy
away."

Anyone else feel like this? I come alive in small groups and one-on-one, but
at some threshold (10+ people or so), I feel like there's just too much
complexity flying around. Note that I'm pretty sure it's the complexity thing
---a group of 300 people all listening to a lecture is easy to deal with, but
40 mixed singles all trying to meet/impress each other seems as complicated as
this (<http://xkcd.com/173/>) would be with 40 people.

~~~
j_baker
Introverts tend to be much more polite in terms of giving people space in
comparison to extraverts. They wait their turn to speak and don't interrupt
others. Extraverts have a tendency to just jump in and listen to whoever is
the loudest. Us introverts tend to get confused by this because we're looking
for clear delineation between one speaker and the next that simply doesn't
exist.

~~~
cracki
Well, I've learned to be impatient and not wait my turn, when a discussion
requires it. That kind of social interaction tires me out though. I like calm.
Excitement only prevents rational thinking.

------
adrianwaj
Using the quotes 'worse for extroverts' doesn't seem justified as it's not a
quote of anyone. Does being a single quote permit its use as such?

<http://ninemsn.com.au> use quoting like this so often in many of their
headlines because their research has shown the quotes in headlines generate
more clicks. They could easily be omitted, but the headlines would appear more
casual.

------
pan69
OK. Let me get this straight. When you use your brain to perform certain
tasks, such as interacting with other people, you're brain gets tired faster
than when your brain is not performing those tasks. Right?

~~~
j_baker
In theory it would energize extraverts. I get the impression this is taking
Jung's idea of "psychic energy" a bit too literally, but social interaction
should at least be less tiring for extraverts than introverts. Besides that,
introverts brains are running too... just not in ways that are concerned with
interacting with other people.

I'm inclined to agree with the account at the end of the story. Extraverts
have a strong need for belonging. If everyone around them is tired, then I
wouldn't be surprised if they "became" tired too to be one with the team.

